# Fresh install of WinXP possible or not?



## kaihp (Apr 3, 2015)

Slightly off topic from cameras, but since so many IT knowledgable people are here, I thought I'd give it a try:

I have a special USB adapter*, which is only supported under Windows XP. I do have an ancient Centrino-based laptop, but .... like I said, it's ancient. And very slow. Carrying around an extra laptop is, well, annoying to say the least.

I installed XP in a VMware virtual machine, but it seems to me that Microsoft have deliberately blocked Windows Update to send out even the existing updates. So if you do a clean (re)install, you're toast because you can't get the Security updates.

Can anyone confirm this? or reject it?

*) YEC Fuel Injection kit box for my track bike.

Thanks


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 3, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Can anyone confirm this? or reject it?



There are pre-built updated ("slipstreamed") xp images available that include all newer files even beyond the official eol of xp, and some even have integrated drivers. Afaik nothing dodgy about this as you own the license.

If you insist to use your own xp installation media, there are 3rd party repos that include the updates even though microsoft doesn't play ball anymore. Your best bet is to download them first into an "offline update" folder so you don't have to d/l them over and over again.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Kaihp. 
I think the road block you are encountering is that you need to have SP3 (I think, though it might only be SP2) installed before you can have access to the windows updater, this was a pre requisite long before they end of lifed it. 
I recently built a CCTV box for my workshop and had the same issue, fortunately I have all 3 service packs saved. If you are unable to find the SP's I could upload SP3 (which I believe includes all previous updates too) if you have a Dropbox or Google thingy available. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 3, 2015)

workaround ...maybe?

http://betanews.com/2014/05/26/how-to-continue-getting-free-security-updates-for-windows-xp-until-2019/


I may still have XP SP3 somewhere. I will look. No guarantees tho


----------



## kaihp (Apr 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> There are pre-built updated ("slipstreamed") xp images available that include all newer files even beyond the official eol of xp, and some even have integrated drivers. Afaik nothing dodgy about this as you own the license.



Great Marsu. A quick google search turned up the instructions for how to get the downloads, but not an iso's with all the updates, so I just have to plough ahead and do that myself.



Valvebounce said:


> I think the road block you are encountering is that you need to have SP3 (I think, though it might only be SP2) installed before you can have access to the windows updater, this was a pre requisite long before they end of lifed it.


Thanks for the offer Graham. My OEM disk is has SP2 on it so SP3 must be the minimum.

Thanks all.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2015)

Interesting. My last working XP computer died (Not the hard Drive), and I was thinking of setting up on another. Either the processor or the motherboard is dead, and finding a replacement for either is expensive. I do not have media with SP3 either.


----------



## kaihp (Apr 4, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Interesting. My last working XP computer died (Not the hard Drive), and I was thinking of setting up on another. Either the processor or the motherboard is dead, and finding a replacement for either is expensive. I do not have media with SP3 either.



I literally just went through it all. If you have a starting media for XP, you should be able to do it.
This one explains how to download everything and make a ISO that you can install from, using the script from http://xdot.tk/ : 
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/software/8053/how-to-slipstream-an-xp-disc-with-sp3-and-all-other-updates

I created the "SP4" disc (ISO file) and installed it into a Virtual machine. There were only 2 hotfixes and the ubiquitous Malicious Software Removal Tool left to update (the MSRT gets updated every month).

Shoot me a PM if you need a head start.


----------



## cid (Apr 4, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Slightly off topic from cameras, but since so many IT knowledgable people are here, I thought I'd give it a try:
> 
> I have a special USB adapter*, which is only supported under Windows XP. I do have an ancient Centrino-based laptop, but .... like I said, it's ancient. And very slow. Carrying around an extra laptop is, well, annoying to say the least.
> 
> ...




XP is already not supported
is security really concern here? if you need this virtual XP only for your special usb adapter then I would only create snapshot of fresh installation where adapter is working backup it and when anything goes wrong with current one - dump it and use backup
maybe this could help without the need for virtual XP


----------

